# Fisch ohne Gräten?



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe...

Ein Kumpel hat mich eben angerufen und nach was für die Schule (Ausbildung zum Koch) gefragt:

Aufgabe des Lehrers für morgen (#q):

Findet einen Fisch, der keine Gräten hat.

Jetzt ruft er mich an... ;+

OK, ich kenne Knochen- und Knorpelfische. Knorpelfische als Lösung ist falsch... Alles ohne Knochengerüst ist ein Weichtier und somit kein Fisch, oder?

Da das aus dem Gastro-Bereich kommt dachte ich an einen Fisch, der eventuell nur eine Große Gräte ohne die ganzen kleinen hat und somit quasi "grätenfrei" zuzubereiten ist. Kommt das hin? Dazu eventuell einen Vorschlag?

Tip des Lehrers: Soll ein Meeresfisch sein!

Danke schon mal!

CU Stefan


----------



## hecq (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

tintenfisch 

findet sich halt ein fisch im namen und lebt unter wasser  gräten hat er auch nicht (glaub ich)


----------



## flori66 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

ich denke er meint den
Seeteufel


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Moin Stefan

Fische ohne Knochen gibt es, wie von dir richtig bemerkt, nicht.
Fische ohne Gräten allerdings schon.
Ich kenne mich mit den Seefischen leider nicht so aus, aber ich kann dir einen Süßwasserfisch nennen, der keine Gräten hat - der Wels - ich weiß nicht, ob das alle Welsarten betrifft (müsste ich erst nachschauen) aber der einheimische Europäische Wels ist ohne Gräten.

Irgendwie kommt mir das aber bekannt vor, die Frage habe ich schonmal als Verarsche gehört, weiß aber nicht mehr die Antwort - vielleicht das Silberfischchen 


#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



hecq schrieb:


> *tintenfisch*
> 
> findet sich halt ein fisch im namen und lebt unter wasser  gräten hat er auch nicht (glaub ich)


LOL :q

vielleicht doch ein Forellenfilet?


----------



## Fischfabi96 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

*Seeteufel* Der Seeteufel ist ein grätenloser Knorpelfisch in Mittelmeer und Atlantik. Er wird bis zu 1,80 Meter lang. Sein Kopf macht dem Namen alle Ehre und wird meist nicht mitverkauft. Dafür ist das Fleisch schön weiß und von angenehmem Geschmack. 

Quelle: 

http://www.ti5.tu-harburg.de/Staff/Lamers/kochen/ABCFisch.htm


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Als Gräten bzw. Zwischenmuskelgräten bezeichnet man die verknöcherten Sehnen, die im Fleisch (der Muskulatur) sitzen und als zusätzliches Stützgerüst dienen. Dies sind die Gräten, die uns bei Weißfischen, Hechten und Heringen so zu schaffen machen. Alles andere gehört zum Skelett und wird als Knochen bezeichnet. Die Wirbelsäule, die Rippen...der Ausdruck "Gräten" ist hier einfach falsch. Tatsächlich verfügen alle Welsarten über keinerlei Gräten. Und auch die Knorpelfische nicht. Diese haben aber doch Knochen, und zwar im Schädel. Denn die Kiefer der Knorpelfische sind verknöchert.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> *Seeteufel* Der Seeteufel ist ein grätenloser Knorpelfisch in Mittelmeer und Atlantik. Er wird bis zu 1,80 Meter lang. Sein Kopf macht dem Namen alle Ehre und wird meist nicht mitverkauft. Dafür ist das Fleisch schön weiß und von angenehmem Geschmack.
> 
> Quelle:
> 
> http://www.ti5.tu-harburg.de/Staff/Lamers/kochen/ABCFisch.htm


 
Der Seeteufel ist ein Knochenfisch und nicht Grätenlos...


----------



## hecq (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

also nimm den tintenfisch  der wird gut ankommen!


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



hecq schrieb:


> also nimm den tintenfisch  der wird gut ankommen!



...der hat aber auch eine innen liegende Schale..


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Der Aal Conga Meeraal usw ist im Fleisch Grätenfrei!
lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



gründler schrieb:


> Der Aal ist im Fleisch Grätenfrei!
> lg


 
Tja, dies ist leider falsch. Auch der aal hat sogenannte Zwischenmuskelgräten.


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Tja, dies ist leider falsch. Auch der aal hat sogenannte Zwischenmuskelgräten.


 
Hab ich beim essen noch nicht bemerkt!


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hab ich beim essen noch nicht bemerkt!


 
Die sind auch sehr klein und fast nicht zu spüren, nur bei sehr großen Aalen findet man diese kleinen Gräten, die fast waagerecht von der Wirbelsäule abstehen. Bis vor kurzem wurden aale noch als "Zwischenmuskelgräten - frei" bezeichnet. Inzwischen wurde das aber widerlegt. Ist aber auch egal, Aal ist lecker und die Gräten sind fast nicht auffindbar...|wavey:


----------



## Crotalus (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Schwertfisch?


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Schwertfisch?


 
Gute Frage... Aber ich vermute mal, der hat welche...|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Steinbeisser?Seezunge?Thunfisch? so steht bei googel.Und immer wieder Seeteufel!
lg


----------



## Fischfabi96 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Der Seeteufel ist ein Knochenfisch und nicht Grätenlos...


 
Schade war ein Versuch wert... stand da aber so... |kopfkrat

Wäre ja mal glatt ne Millionenfrage für Günther Jauch... ich ruf ihn gleich mal an... hoffentlich ist er noch wach.:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Schade war ein Versuch wert... stand da aber so... |kopfkrat
> 
> Wäre ja mal glatt ne Millionenfrage für Günther Jauch... ich ruf ihn gleich mal an... hoffentlich ist er noch wach.:q


 
Der Seeteufel ist definitiv ein Knochenfisch. Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass der Günther überhaupt weiß, wie so´n Vieh aussieht...:q


----------



## boot (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Dornhai hat keine Gräten und fischrogen hat auch keine,und der Seehase hat auch keine. lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



boot schrieb:


> Dornhai hat keine knochen


 
Doch, hat er! Aber keine Gräten...:vik:

Um die Verwirrung mal perfekt zu machen...#6


----------



## boot (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Doch, hat er! Aber keine Gräten...:vik:
> 
> Um die Verwirrung mal perfekt zu machen...#6


Sory ich wollte sagen keine Gräten


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



boot schrieb:


> Sory ich wollte sagen keine Gräten


 
Das dachte ich mir schon...#6


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Ich habe mal vom Stör gehöhrt das er Grätenfrei sei (Korpelfisch), Wels und Katzenwels sind es.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Hallo Boardies,
wenn der gute Mann Koch lernen will, könnte die Frage auch auf eine besondere Vor-/Zubereitung zielen. Wenn ich mal zu faul zum selbst räuchern bin, besuche ich in Schweden gern mal Profiräuchereien und dort (vielleicht auch wo anders) kann man heißgeräucherte Fische kaufen, die keine Gräten und auch keine Wirbelsäule (Mittelgräte) haben. Es handelt sich meist um Lachs, Saibling oder auch verschioedene Meeresfische, die vorher in einer speziellen Art eingelegt wurden (säurelastig). Der Kopf ist nie dran und das Fleisch sieht nicht zerpflückt aus, wie wenn man die Mittelgräte vorher mechanisch entfernt hätte. Wie genau die das machen ist mir ein Rätsel, es ist schweineteuer aber schmeckt fantastisch.
z.B. Räucherei in Koseberga bei Ales stenar; ganz im Süden 20km östlich von Ystad

kennt jemand solchen Fisch und auch dessen Vorbehandlung?
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Fischstäbchen hat keine Gräten und keine Knochen 

Jux bei Seite, die Frage ist eher verarsche.


----------



## Bass Assasin (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Also ich tippe auf Filet...! Jeder filetierte Fisch hat keine Gräten und auch keine Knochen:q..... Jedenfalls bei mir....|kopfkrat


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

mein erster gedanke war der wels....bei den anderen fischen hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## lille pojken (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> wenn der gute Mann Koch lernen will, könnte die Frage auch auf eine besondere Vor-/Zubereitung zielen. Wenn ich mal zu faul zum selbst räuchern bin, besuche ich in Schweden gern mal Profiräuchereien und dort (vielleicht auch wo anders) kann man heißgeräucherte Fische kaufen, die keine Gräten und auch keine Wirbelsäule (Mittelgräte) haben. Es handelt sich meist um Lachs, Saibling oder auch verschioedene Meeresfische, die vorher in einer speziellen Art eingelegt wurden (säurelastig). Der Kopf ist nie dran und das Fleisch sieht nicht zerpflückt aus, wie wenn man die Mittelgräte vorher mechanisch entfernt hätte. Wie genau die das machen ist mir ein Rätsel, es ist schweineteuer aber schmeckt fantastisch.
> z.B. Räucherei in Koseberga bei Ales stenar; ganz im Süden 20km östlich von Ystad
> 
> ...


 
Hejsan
Die haben sie auch fast ueberall heissen hier Doppelfiles,und werden recht einfach hergestellt!!!
Bei Martins-Rökeri machen sie das so!!!
Lax oder Meerforelle ausnehmen Kopf ab und gegebenfals Schwanzflosse abtrennen,Wirbelseule entfernen und die seitengräten mit der Zange ziehen oder mit dem Messer auslösen,dabei aber darauf achten das die Haut nicht eingeschnitten wird da man sonst den Fisch nicht mehr zuklappen kann,in der regel wird der Fisch dann mit Kreutern und gewuerzen behandelt!!!
Das endprodukt ist auf jedenfall richtig Lecker und fehlt auf keinem Weinachtstisch (Julbord)

MvH Lars


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Hej Lars,
danke für Deine Erklärung. Also wird doch die Mittelgräte herausgenommen und nicht aufgelöst. In einer Räucherei bei Kungsborg hat man mir dann einen Bären aufgebunden. Da ich etwas schwedisch gelernt habe, glaubte ich etwas von Spezialtinktur verstanden zu haben und da habe ich mir den falschen Reim drauf gemacht. Auch im hohen Alter lernt man immer noch dazu.
Martins Rökeri liegt stets auf unserem Weg, wenn's ins Glasreich geht und auf dem Rückweg zur Fähre wieder, weil man zuhause auch lecker Fisch essen will. Offensichtlich hast Du es da besser, wenn Du wie ich lese in Tollarp wohnen solltest.
also nochmals danke und die besten Grüße
ins schönste aller Länder
Schwefi


----------



## j4ni (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

und wie ist nun die Lösung?


----------



## Gourmet (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*

Schätze es handelt sich um den PANGASIUS


----------



## Mantafahrer (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fisch ohne Gräten?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Alles ohne Knochengerüst ist ein Weichtier und somit kein Fisch, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> CU Stefan



Falsch!


----------

